# WHO READY



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

With all of this bitching going on.Who the heck is ready for the opener next Saturday?What do you have to still pick up and get ready before the opener ? The boat is all grassed up.Might have to cut some of the grass so it don't hang so low on the boat.Have to put some new string and weights on some decoys.I switched over to rig em right. then load them up this weekend cover the boat up and fill it up with gas and it will be ready to roll on saturday after noon.How about every one else.Good luck to all this waterfowl season and look forward to see tons of pic this year.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dustin one of these days me or Joel are gonna have to set you down and show you how to type your messages in Word before posting so everyone can understand them more easily.  :lol: 

Ready in all aspects at my place. 

I will be out on the opener, I wouldn't miss the Great Coot Panic of 2011 at OB on Saturday morning for nothing! :lol: 

Nothing like seeing a mass of them rise up at the first shots and the barrage of fire that follows them. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Dustin one of these days me or Joel are gonna have to set you down and show you how to type your messages in Word before posting so everyone can understand them more easily.  :lol:


Sorry I can't change I got told and every one can read my post just fine now.Well all most every one can. :mrgreen: O yea you wont be seeing me sitting down with Joel ant time soon sorry. :mrgreen: o-|| Have fun at OB im sleeping in this year and heading out in the after noon.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I am ready for you to push the geese out of the bays to my field.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I am ready for you to push the geese out of the bays to my field.


How about I scare them to you by my poor shooting. :lol:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > I am ready for you to push the geese out of the bays to my field.
> ...


I will take them any way i can get them. This will be my first year not sitting out in the boat.
Every year we go out in the boat and do well with ducks. Then i come home and see all the geese in my field. so this time im going out to the field first. and ducks later.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I READY!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

EYE REDDIE!!!!!!!
















I was making salsa again. **** peppers.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm ready in every way except I don't know where I'm going yet. Dad doesn't want to go to the usual spot because it didn't produce very well on the youth hunt. I figure birds will have moved in by the opener but he is not convinced and wants to go somewhere else. I quite like our spot and it surprises me that he wouldn't want to go there. :? We are currently looking at other spots.

The Great Coot Panic of 2011 sounds like fun. Maybe I'll have to go to Ogden bay to get in on some of that action. 

Do coots do that at other places too? I've never seen it before.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm ready.... to work and stay away from the madhouse that is opening day.
But come Sunday, I will be there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

me and pitt ready and plan on really warmen the barrel up; hope even guys that i don,t like on here have good and safe hunt; renember there lots of public land and there is room four all of us;


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Not even close... Still need a case of shells, stamps, licenses and need to register the boat...

I really need a rich Cougar that my wife approves of to get me through the hunts...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I'm ready in every way except I don't know where I'm going yet. Dad doesn't want to go to the usual spot because it didn't produce very well on the youth hunt. I figure birds will have moved in by the opener but he is not convinced and wants to go somewhere else. I quite like our spot and it surprises me that he wouldn't want to go there. :? We are currently looking at other spots.
> 
> The Great Coot Panic of 2011 sounds like fun. Maybe I'll have to go to Ogden bay to get in on some of that action.
> 
> Do coots do that at other places too? I've never seen it before.


I heard FB does. I had never seen coots fly like they did last at OB, as soon as the guns opened up, man, they were everywhere. After about 15 minutes they were all huddled up in the middle taking roll of their lost members. :lol:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That's funny. No coots on the youth hunt. Lots of cin teal


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

They only take off and then head straight for the middle of the lakes anywhere we go. I'm not much of a coot hunter, but I sure wouldn't mind a swarm over my head.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

they do it at FB, but most of them that cross center dike or the weedline in turpin dont make it to the middle :lol: 

im not a coot shooter normally, but after 8 months of waiting, im ready to let any legal bird that swings within range have it!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I am getting way too excited. I can't take my mind off the opener. I have tried video games movies and countless hours on this site lately. If I could I would just sleep for a week and wake up Friday night ready to go. I thought the youth hunt would help but it has made things worse. We went dove hunting and shot some clays but I am still going crazy. 
I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am almost ready just gotta paint a few more decoys and finish working on building my layout boat and I should be rocking for the opener.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I was ready 2 weeks after it closed last year. The decoys are still packed.

Spry


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Got my daughter turned on to duck hunting and she is all reved up to go on the opener now after shooting her 1st 4 ducks on the youth hunt. Everything is lined up ECXEPT...Where to GO!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Not even close... Still need a case of shells, stamps, licenses and need to register the boat...
> 
> I really need a rich Cougar that my wife approves of to get me through the hunts...


Man nothing new with you.All was waiting to the last mint and never answering your dam phone.All was waiting on WILEYWAPATI. :mrgreen: :lol: you should have bought all of that last weekend.When the shells was on sell. I can' be leave how they went up in price. wow. My boat do in Oct it sucks.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> O yea you wont be seeing me sitting down with Joel ant time soon sorry. :mrgreen: o-||


Booooooo!

Come on Duxtin, you can teach me how to run a duck call and I will teach you how to run spell check. It will be fun, I promise! We can even go for ice cream after.

I just need to top off the gas tank in the boat and I will be set....oh wait no I don't, I won't be taking the boat out on the opener. Yep I ready!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > O yea you wont be seeing me sitting down with Joel ant time soon sorry. :mrgreen: o-||
> ...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Double Boooooooo!

None of my friends are any better callers than I am, and you are my only buddy.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

KennyC said:


> Got my daughter turned on to duck hunting and she is all reved up to go on the opener now after shooting her 1st 4 ducks on the youth hunt. Everything is lined up ECXEPT...Where to GO!


I may go out to just see the smile on your girls face again. you tell her she can't sleep tell she is in the truck though.  You know where we are going phrag ally! Hope no one gets there first the general opener is allot different than the youth hunt.But with the ally clogged up we may have a chance getting there first.but where going lite again so we can drag over that spot, you can walk on it now it's so thick but only thirty yrds long so where golden bud.
You going to have her a new gun by then?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> KennyC said:
> 
> 
> > Got my daughter turned on to duck hunting and she is all reved up to go on the opener now after shooting her 1st 4 ducks on the youth hunt. Everything is lined up ECXEPT...Where to GO!
> ...


Hope to have the new gun. We are going looking this weekend. I am also going to bring a small set of decs, I want to try something I have been working on to add motion. The spead is small and light weight. We are packing WAY different for the opener and we are going to be in the parking lot around an hour prior to the time we met up last time. I don't want to deal with anything messed up. I am waiting for Ivy's head lamp to get here and I am taking her out for some GPS training this weekend. I talked to her last night and told her she can't sleep, she looked at me and laughed and said "I know". I am so excited I can't set still. I haven't even shot a duck this year and I am already having dreams. -)O(- -)O(- :lol:  o-|| o-|| o-||


----------

